# International 845 XL gearbox



## Ovidiu (Jan 5, 2013)

Where i can find a technical manual for gearbox to International 845 Xl tractor.
I change the gear and the tractor don't start.Adter some time he start....
What is the problem...how i can repair that problem with gearbox.
Thanks.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

What country are you located in??

Dp you require the complete manual set for the tractor or just the transmission section??

I sell these manuals in PDF format as a download or on a CD rom??

IH Neuss web site lists 745XL then 844XL models, Are you sure that your is an 845 ???


----------



## Ovidiu (Jan 5, 2013)

I am from ROmania....The tractor is 845 XL....very sure...and i have problems with gearbox...This is model of tractor...gerabox is hydraulic...


----------



## Ovidiu (Jan 5, 2013)

I need a PDF format....a link with some instructions....
Thank you


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Doing some research fir you with a contact in Germany!!, be back when i get an answer?

Can u accept a manual in German language??


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

o/ k my german contact has come back with some info !!

The 845 XL was only built in France !! and is identical to the 844XL model in all respects.

This means it is a standard gearshift transmission (No hydraulic Clutches!!!) i suspect your problem may be a clutch problem at the back of the engine !!

What makes you think it is Hydraulic ??


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

See specs of tractor detail Att !!!

The transmission is mechanical not hydraulic !!


----------



## Ovidiu (Jan 5, 2013)

Someone said me the tractor has a cluch in the gearbox.The gearbox does not behave with normal gearbox.If the tractor is stopped it can be moved as is not in speed or if oil is not normal level the tractor does not leave the place.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

None of my manuals cover anything hydraulic for the transmission drive.???

Can you post some pictures of the interior of the cab please, the area around the dashboard and the gear levers and any other transmission controls as well so i can try to solve the mystery??


----------



## Ovidiu (Jan 5, 2013)

OK..i will take some photos tomorrow...Thank you.


----------



## Ovidiu (Jan 5, 2013)

I am not 100% sure it is hydraulic but acts as an hydraulic gearbox.The tractor has an oil filter near the scale.I heard that it's from the gearbox clutch.I will post some photos with the filter.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

A french dealer friend confirms *no hydraulic clutch !!!*

The filter on l/hand side ( under the cab step) is for transmission lubrication there is a small pump inside!!


----------



## Ovidiu (Jan 5, 2013)

You can ask you friend why the tractor don't start move...After 5-10 minutes(when tractor is in gear) the tractor start...or if tractor is stopped it can be moved as is not in gear.
This is the problem with my tractor.And the cluch is new...so isn't a problem to the clutch.
Tell this to your friend...please.
Thank you and sorry for mistakes(i don't speak english very good)


----------



## Ovidiu (Jan 5, 2013)

I did photos..


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

O/k, what u have is a standard mechanical transmission, ( *no hydraulic drives or clutches!!!*) 

On second photo it shows the 2 big gear levers, is there a 3rd lever to the rear of these, would be under the arm rest for the seat. If so it will have the speed reducer option.

I know this transmission very well with over 30 yrs as an IH & Case IH service manager!!

A broken shaft or gear would give no drive!! A bad synchroniser unit would allow the unit to jump out of gear but would need re-engaging to drive, there is nothing in this tranny that can loose drive as you state then engage and drive off on its own!!

A faulty clutch unit that was hanging up could slip (no drive) then grab and drive!! 

Was it a new clutch unit or was it overhauled, using some of the old parts??

What was the source of the new clutch or parts used to overhaul it???

The hydraulic filter as stated before is for transmission lubrication, a small pump is mounted inside the gearbox where the filter is, this provides forced lubrication for the shafts and gears. On the side of the transmission at the bottom i a large plug, this is the suction strainer for the lube pump.

Your tractor is the same as the 844XL with the later "Sen-So-Draulic" hydraulic system for the 3 point hitch!!


----------



## Ovidiu (Jan 5, 2013)

The clutch is new,not repaired.When i bought the tractor(second-hand) he had the clutch changed.
If I change the gear with the third lever(with speed reducer option),the tractor doný move immediately,than after long time(~15min.).I think the problem is with the third lever.But i don't know exactly what is faulty.


----------



## Ovidiu (Jan 5, 2013)

What model of oil i should buy for this model of transmission...what type of oil is recommanded?


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

The area that seems to be a problem is the speed reducer synchroniser unit, this is deepest in the transmission. Check all external linkages under cab first to make sure it is going correctly into gear.

If that is o/k then its an internal job, Cab off, split at engine, then strip back to centre of gear box, split gearbox and renew components then rebuild, its about the biggest job on the tractor !!

Oil for the tranny should be EP80, 42.5 lt for a 4wd tractor, change period is every 1600 hrs.

Re manuals do you just want the one for the transmission or the complete set to cover the tractor (several Books).???


----------



## Ovidiu (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you very much for that informations...thank you very much.Now i know the problem with my tractor...Thank you.
@Cyrush I am interested for a manual with tractor(if u have)or a transmission manual.Thank you


----------



## Ovidiu (Jan 5, 2013)

@Cyrush..I am interested for a manual...u can take some info about your manuals?
Thank you.


----------



## tofalviattila (Nov 13, 2014)

Do you a have a user manual of case international 845 xl?


----------

